# Aho's Symphonies



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Just started getting into them, listened to no. 15 yesterday and I want to hear more! Which does TC like the most?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been meaning to try an Aho symphony for a couple of years now. The only recording I have is his clarinet concerto by Martin Frost. I've been wanting to start with no. 11 for no special reason. Carry on...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ah so still following the Sibelius thing


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

All of them but #7 gets my FULL Attention, evertime I hear it, which is a lot. Must be my extreme dislike of Insects!!!!:lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The short version: 
I don't find them at all interesting; don't care for them (the few I've heard) at all.

The slightly longer version:
The few I tried sounded "well written" but were also such an old-hat sort of modernism, trailing after the earlier modern symphonists, also lingering in that Sibelius / Shostakovich sort of style, that I'm not inclined to try any of the rest.

"Neat' might be all I could say of some of what I heard, but not memorable.

The works are original while to me more a matter of 'ho-hum' -- yet another sort of updated but dead in the water rehash.


----------

